# passed all the markers but need biofeedback



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

by day 4 had passed all the transit markers but failed the biofeedback test.Flux?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I suspected your problem is pelvic floor dysfunction from what you had already stated.So what do you exactly mean that you failed the biofeedback test? Do you mean the rectal sensation testing? Did they test the motor nerves and they are OK, then?


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I couldn't push out the baloon in 5 minutes. However, this does not explain the severe pain I am in. Don't see Miller 'til December 4. Remember, I have pain that wakes me up.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

So itï¿½s a problem with the puborectalis? Seems like biofeedback would be a potential therapy. Iï¿½m not sure about the pain either.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

It is not fibromyalgia as I don't have the 12 (or 16 or whatever) pooints of pain or numbness or tingling or "fog."


----------

